# Something stuck in throat?



## Mr. Jiffy (Dec 31, 2014)

Today my little guy started moving his body back and fourth like a snake that is finishing eating something, like he's having a hard time swallowing. I have had him about 2 months now and he has never done this before. He is eating hard boiled eggs without the shell (he likes to eat the shell last) and he is making weird crackling sounds while doing this. I have never heard it before and it's kind of freaking me out, just need to know if this is somewhat normal or if I need to see a vet.


----------



## marydd (Jan 1, 2015)

My girl does this from time to time. Like they are wiggling down the food. As far as the cracking. ... Is it like his joints are cracking? I'm not sure on that one. I would not worry to much unless you notice any thing else unusual.


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey @Mr. Jiffy any update on what caused this? I assume he's doing OK now


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 28, 2015)

I saw a vet just to assure his safety, wasn't anything abnormal, maybe a piece of eggshell he didn't quite get down, but he's fine now, thanks


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Tegu's do this to swallow. monitor lizards do the same thing, its just their way of forcing down food by contracting those neck muscles. My red tegu will grab 4-5 grapes and after the last one is put in his mouth it's like he has the others still not fully swallowed so he does this same action.


----------



## Alliocha (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah, I also experience this for my black and white when he ate mice. I did not get confused with it because my snake does the same and it makes pretty much sense..


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Sep 13, 2015)

Mr. Jiffy said:


> Today my little guy started moving his body back and fourth like a snake that is finishing eating something, like he's having a hard time swallowing. I have had him about 2 months now and he has never done this before. He is eating hard boiled eggs without the shell (he likes to eat the shell last) and he is making weird crackling sounds while doing this. I have never heard it before and it's kind of freaking me out, just need to know if this is somewhat normal or if I need to see a vet.




Keep clear of lose hair in the food. My tegu Raausti.. Got a hair stuck in his throat not allowing him to breath. Once in a while he would seem find next minute he was slithering and thrashing his way to nowhere. 
I have a thread about it. I also have a vid.. Thinking of uploading soon on youtube..


----------

